# My friend can't eat salad



## lyndalou (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm having a small dinner party tomorrow night (Saturday) and plan  to serve a Caesar Salad, then Roast Chicken and Ravioli with a Roasted Pine Nut Sauce. One of the women cannot eat any fresh vegetables, so can't offer her the salad. Any suggestions for a substitute? :?:  :?:


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 22, 2004)

how about three bean salad, or some canned veggies like beets (pickled or straight up)?


Have fun!


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 22, 2004)

What about an antipasto?  Some meats and cheeses, olives, jarred roasted peppers...

Good luck!


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 22, 2004)

Can she have cooked vegetables?  I think that a grilled endive salad is fantastic.  Make a garlic paste (garlic, olive oil, balsamic vinegar, S & P) and brush over endive while it is on the grill.  Grill the endive until crisp tender and serve warm with extra garlic paste - YUM!


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 22, 2004)

Another thought - this roasted pepper salad might be a great addition to your menu and one that she could eat as well.

Roasted Pepper Salad
1 tb Mayonnaise 
6 Green bell peppers 
6 Red bell peppers
1 ts Anchovy paste or 1 anchovy fillet 
1 ts Red wine vinegar 
1 c Extra-virgin olive oil 
1/2 Red onion, minced 
3 tb Capers, rinsed
6 Ripe tomatoes, sliced 
1 lb Fresh mozzarella cheese, cut into 1/4 in slices
1 c Kalamata olives, pitted and chopped coarsely
1/4 c Chopped parsley, fresh 
1/2 ts Salt 

1.In a food processor, combine the mayonnaise, anchovy paste (or fillet) and vinegar. Slowly pour in the olive oil in a steady stream and blend until creamy. Stir in the onion, parsley, capers and salt. 
2.Grill or broil peppers until charred all over. Immediately transfer the peppers to brown paper bags, seal and set aside to steam for about 20 minutes. Peel and core the peppers, then cut them in half and remove the seeds and ribs. Slice lengthwise into 1 1/2 inch strips. 
3.Arrange alternating red and green pepper strips around the edge of a large serving platter. Layer alternate slices of cheese and tomato down the center and sprinkle the olives on top. Drizzle the dressing over the salad and serve.


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 22, 2004)

Many thanks for all of the suggestions. One of my guests is bringing something for an appetizer (to be served with drinks) so I can't do the antipasto.
The beets sound good, I could get some fresh ones, roast them and serve with a drizzle of good extra virgion olive oil. 
 Kansas Girl, I love your recipe for the Roasted Pepper Salad.  I've already printed it out.  My friend, however, can't do the onions or tomatoes. I'll save this for another occasion.  It would've been great, though. 
Thanks again to all of you.


----------



## luvs (Oct 24, 2004)

maybe a little soup and bread? oryou could go to the deli and buy a few pcs. each of different meats and cheeses and make her a mii antipasto platter, or leave some nuts, cheeses, and crackers near herr for snacking. oh, oops. i just looked. i'm a little late in my response, huh?
what'd you end up doing? how'd the party go?


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 24, 2004)

The party went very well.  Can't beat good friends and good wine and food. I did miss one ingredient for my ravioli, but everyone said it was great, so I won't worry about it.  You can bet I'll remember the next time I serve it, though.

Thanks again for all of your suggestions. I made a tossed green bean salad for my friend, she liked it a lot.


----------



## Claire (Oct 25, 2004)

As an addition to what many have already said, a marinaded salad from canned veggies is always great.  Take virtually any canned veg; to make it fancy use whole marinaded mushrooms, artichoke hearts, etc.  But the base can be a cans of beans of any sort -- anything from green and wax beans to garbanzos to kidneys.  Take your favorite Italian dressing (I personally use good seasons with good olive oil and balsamic OR a nut oil and sherry vinegar.  If you're doing soutwestern, use your favorite salsa instead, or olive oil and lime juice.  

This is hard to say, but as we get older more and more often we will find that not everyone at the table can eat the same food.  Sometimes they simply have to live with it.  A dinner party for 6 or 8, when no two can eat the same food is impossible.  Sometimes we have to hope that our friends will understand and be charming and chat up the person next to them while they skip a course.  Just make sure you have at least one nutritious dish your friend CAN eat, and s/he should be able to deal with skipping a course.  Using this policy I've fed vegans and severe diverticulitis victims, allergies of all sorts.  Just make sure your 'problem' guests know what is in the food.  

You simply cannot cater to everyone's needs and desires.  Many of my friends have given up cooking meals for friends for this reason, and to be honest with you, I'm close to it.  It used to be a great joy to make pasta or pizza from scratch for friends, and they loved it.  Now I find that someone doesn't eat dairy, another doesn't eat meat, some don't eat eggs, another cannot stomach tomatoes.  Sad.


----------



## htc (Nov 22, 2004)

I saw on FN that one of the Italian chefs grilled the romaine lettuce to make her salad.  Never tried this, but if she needs her veggies cooked, maybe this would work?

Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Claire (Dec 19, 2004)

I have grilled almost all veggies, and see no reason why romain (or any other sort of "tough" greens) wouldn't work.  I'd halve the heads, brush the cut side with olive oil, season with my favorite garlic based seasoning (Cavendar's Greek, but use what you have and like), and put, cut side down, on a pretty high heat until it was the color you like.  Then chop and toss ... with some balsamic.  You could also grill a few green onions or a red onion to chop and add.  I've never run into this particular problem, but what great ideas!  I love this site!!!


----------

